# Nuisance Call from private number.



## McD1978 (11 Sep 2011)

Hi All,
Long story short, I have an item listed for sale and and have given my phone number for any interested parties to contact me.  Problem is I'm getting calls from a private number with someone pretending to be interested in the item for sale.  Both myself and my wife have answered these calls and we both know who is making the calls (we knew the voice straight away) but as the number is blocked have no way of proving it.  There is nothing malicious about the calls, it's just time wasting.  I got another call last night and as we are 100% sure we knew who the person was I actually said "Why do you continue to make these nuicance calls when I know its you?" at which point the person hung up. 
Whats the best course of action to take as I can't change my phone number and really need to answer all calls to the phone number?
Any advice welcome.


----------



## STEINER (11 Sep 2011)

you might have scared him off already, but I would use a whistle next time, this worked for me when we had a heavy breather a few times a few years ago.


----------



## One (12 Sep 2011)

My sister had something similar, and it was a bit freaky. It didn't last long though. Hopefully it will stop soon, especially when your caller knows taht you know who is making the calls.


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

Ring him back at 3am to ask if he is still interested in the item. And 4am. And 5am.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> Ring him back at 3am to ask if he is still interested in the item. And 4am. And 5am.



It sounds like a good plan but they can then accuse you of making nuisance calls.


----------



## DB74 (12 Sep 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> It sounds like a good plan but they can then accuse you of making nuisance calls.



Ring from a mobile and hide the number


----------



## UptheDeise (12 Sep 2011)

Ok, when the nuisance caller rings, engage in conversation with him for a few seconds, then tell him you have to go and answer the front door and you'll be back in a few minutes. Leave the phone down but don't hang up. Come back in about 15 minutes and if he is still on the phone laugh and hang up. Do this a couple times and he soon get fed up and stop.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Sep 2011)

Don't answer calls from with-held numbers - simple as that.  Most people understand this - and if they really want to get in contact, they will not withhold the number.


----------



## onq (12 Sep 2011)

McD1978 said:


> Hi All,
> Long story short, I have an item listed for sale and and have given my phone number for any interested parties to contact me.  Problem is I'm getting calls from a private number with someone pretending to be interested in the item for sale.  Both myself and my wife have answered these calls and we both know who is making the calls (we knew the voice straight away) but as the number is blocked have no way of proving it.  There is nothing malicious about the calls, it's just time wasting.  I got another call last night and as we are 100% sure we knew who the person was I actually said "Why do you continue to make these nuicance calls when I know its you?" at which point the person hung up.
> Whats the best course of action to take as I can't change my phone number and really need to answer all calls to the phone number?
> Any advice welcome.



I find simply saying "hi" and letting them do the talking winds them down.
Put the phone next to the washing machine or TV if its on.
Don't respond, just let them stay on the line.


----------



## Sandals (12 Sep 2011)

answer, "Hello, Gardai Station" pref a man's voice as told to me by a female gardai.  

I too NEVER answer a private call.


----------



## nuac (13 Sep 2011)

I think caller _ID is, along with the timber toilet seat, one of the most useful inventions.     _

_Increasing number of people refuse to answer "Private" calls._


----------



## liaconn (14 Sep 2011)

serotoninsid said:


> Don't answer calls from with-held numbers - simple as that. Most people understand this - and if they really want to get in contact, they will not withhold the number.


 
I agree with this. If people want to withold their number then they can flipping well leave a message and I will decide whether or not I will call them back.


----------



## McD1978 (14 Sep 2011)

Thanks All,

Actually got two further calls from private numbers today but didn't answer them. Have just set up a voice mail so if it's someone genuine, they can leave a message with a contact number.


----------



## WizardDr (19 Sep 2011)

*Non Fatal Offences against the Person Act 1997*

Section 10 is a particularly useful section. Clearly if you the recipient  believe that you are suffering 'distress' (as in its the eye of the beholder) ..you could tell the caller that you have received advice that (s)he may be committing a criminal offece and quote some of this below. Tell him one more call and because your wife and yourself are so distressed and losing sleep etc that you will make a complaint to the Garda. Do it if he calls again.
List down all the times that you can recall and record the next one demonstarting the distress and er record it. (I assume its at least a dozen calls).

(Alternatively you could buy a standard referees whistle and blow it down the phone. This might in fact cure the problem faster and cheer you up!)




10.—(1) Any person who, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse, by any means including by use of the telephone, harasses another by persistently following, watching, pestering, besetting or communicating with him or her, shall be guilty of an offence.

  (2) For the purposes of this section a person harasses another where—

  (a) he or she, by his or her acts intentionally or recklessly, seriously interferes with the other's peace and privacy or causes alarm, distress or harm to the other, and

  (b) his or her acts are such that a reasonable person would realise that the acts would seriously interfere with the other's peace and privacy or cause alarm, distress or harm to the other.

  (3) Where a person is guilty of an offence under subsection (1), the court may, in addition to or as an alternative to any other penalty, order that the person shall not, for such period as the court may specify, communicate by any means with the other person or that the person shall not approach within such distance as the court shall specify of the place of residence or employment of the other person.

  (4) A person who fails to comply with the terms of an order under subsection (3) shall be guilty of an offence.

  (5) If on the evidence the court is not satisfied that the person should be convicted of an offence under subsection (1), the court may nevertheless make an order under subsection (3) upon an application to it in that behalf if, having regard to the evidence, the court is satisfied that it is in the interests of justice so to do.

  (6) A person guilty of an offence under this section shall be liable—

  (a) on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding £1,500 or to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 12 months or to both, or

  (b) on conviction on indictment to a fine or to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 7 years or to both.


----------



## daithi (20 Sep 2011)

*nuisance calls*

I'd go with the whistle meself....

daithi


----------



## Leo (21 Sep 2011)

I recall a previous thread here where the person eventually complained to the Gardai, they identified the culprit and paid them a visit. The calls stopped immediately.
Leo


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Sep 2011)

On the same theme - in a momentary lapse of reason - i answered a 'private number'.  Ended up being a cold call from someone who had found my phone number on the net.


Morale of the story - don't answer the ruddy phone if it's private number!


(Oh and by the way, I have put in a complaint to comreg on the basis that it's illegal to cold call a mobile number.  People should bear this in mind also.  I think there should be an outright ban on cold calling either at the doorstep or via landline or mobile.  It's rare that the customer gets a good deal as a consequence).


<EDIT> Comreg have indicated that enforcement in this instance comes under the remit of the Data Commissioner - so I have redirected my complaint accordingly </EDIT>


----------



## onq (22 Sep 2011)

Might be hard to get the Gardaí to act when its the 'Windows Operating System' crowd who keep phoning us up... very dodgy looking numbers when they do show up and everyone speaks with what sounds reminiscent of an Indian or Pakistani accent politely telling you that your computer has a problem or has been sending them strange messages... I mean, I can't see the Fraud Squad legging it over to the Far East with the current cutbacks...


----------



## Thirsty (22 Sep 2011)

Buy a whistle, works everytime.


----------



## tosullivan (26 Sep 2011)

serotoninsid said:


> Don't answer calls from with-held numbers - simple as that. Most people understand this - and if they really want to get in contact, they will not withhold the number.


 I agree...!!!


----------



## Papercut (26 Sep 2011)

The only this to do if selling anything online or anywhere that you provide a number is to buy a PAYG SIM & put it into an old handset. Not of much use to the OP now, I know.    I never answer private numbers.    I recently discovered UPC Anonymous Call Rejection, a handy facility which works in such a way that the phone will not even ring if the caller has a witheld number & instead gets an automated message saying 'We're sorry, the party you are calling does not wish to accept calls from witheld numbers - if you wish to reach this party please unblock your number & try again.'  Just dial *90 & call to activate & #90 & call to deactivate. The only downside is that when you activate it, call answering & call waiting are also automatically activated in the process.    It would be great if mobile operators would provide this facility.


----------

